# First Time ABT's, Qview



## xjcamaro (Oct 9, 2011)

Ive always wanted to make ABTs but just never got to doing it. Well my plan today was to do some rabbit (read here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112011/a-rabbit-feast-qview#post_699906  ) I have some extra room, i have some peppers, so lets make some.  I did not use jalepenos, i have some hungarian hot wax peppers (just a mild banana pepper) still on the plant, so i went and picked some that are about the size of jalepenos. Hollowed them out, minced up some fresh garlic and mixed it up with the cream cheese, stuffed the peppers with the cream cheese, and wrapped them up with bacon. They are now in the smoker with the other stuff, and ill have some finished pics when they are done.

All ready to go!








Thanks!


----------



## roller (Oct 9, 2011)

There you go...looking good !


----------



## xjcamaro (Oct 9, 2011)

Here is the finished product. I like 'em! The peppers were not really hot, you had the spicy flavor of the pepper without the heat. Nice flavor with the garlic infused cream cheese. Next time i think i would only use half a strip of bacon to wrap it, some of the smaller ones had too much bacon on them, but were still good. I would definately make these again, probably experiment with different stuffing options.

Finished.


----------



## rdknb (Oct 9, 2011)

they look good I love ABT's


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 9, 2011)

Awesome! No such thing as too much bacon though.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2011)

They look delicious!


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice job there. They look great.


----------



## michael ark (Oct 10, 2011)

I love sub atomic buffalo turds.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





All the flavor none of the heat.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I might half to try the garlic.I just mix cream cheese with shredded Colby jack.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2011)

Those look Super XJ !!!!

Nice wrap job & Great BearView too!!!!

Bear


----------



## homebrew (Oct 10, 2011)

Looking good - now your hooked. Stuffing options only limited by your imagination.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice job, thanks for sharing.


----------



## chef willie (Oct 11, 2011)

nice job....had some anaheims in the garden that wound up stuffed whole with cheddar and bacon wrapped...figured why cut in half and maybe lose some cheese...lol


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 11, 2011)

Yup they look amazing


----------



## isho21 (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice! Just made my first ABTs today, too.  Good job!  I also ran into the same problem of too much bacon b/c the peppers were quite small.  The ones where I only used a half slice turned out much more balanced, the jalapeno and cheese weren't overwhelmed.


----------

